
Air Force looking to replace A-10 Warthog - sea6ear
http://www.cnn.com/2016/04/09/politics/a-10-warthog-replacement/index.html
======
ironsides
The government needs to stop trying to reinvent the wheel and just build more
A-10's. Infantry guys across the board swear by them - they are one of the
most popular pieces of air support in existence for a reason.

The A-10's are a a heavy chain gun with a plane built around it. They are
armored up and can take serious flak while still completing the mission. Its
amazing what the A-10's can go through and come out safely on the other end.

They are a known cost (not a budgetary blackhole/f-35). We have plenty of
pilots to fly them and techs to repair them. Fact is, the F35 was/is not
designed for the close air support (CAS) mission.

